# Anybody have any expereince with Precision Nutrition?



## bluekey88 (Dec 4, 2010)

Anybody have any experience with the Precision Nutrition system?

I'm playing around with working that in along with my intermittent fasting protocols to further dial in the nutrition aspect of my training.  I'm looking for feedback from people who've tried it...and perhaps some support in how to better implemet the system in my crazy,hectic not at all normal life.

Peace,
Erik

P.S.  Here's a link to the main site www.precisionnutrition.com


----------



## The Last Legionary (Dec 4, 2010)

Fraid not. Never heard of it before.


----------

